# Child of Prophecy - the fantasy saga continues



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Epic Fantasy Novel Just Released
On sale for 99 cents or free through KDP Select

My latest novel, Child of Evil, is available as an ebook exclusively at Amazon. While it is book 2 in the Tirumfall Trilogy, it can be read as a stand alone novel.

Rival demons control the lands west of the Monolith Mountains. As long as they quarrel among themselves, those living east of the mountains remain safe. But that is destined to change because of a prophecy that claims a child will be born who will unite the demons and bring destruction to the east. Gant and his friends are the only ones who can prevent the catastrophe. Should they kill the child? Resolving this moral dilemma involves a perilous undertaking that places the world in jeopardy.

​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Limited Time Introductory Priced at 99 Cents
or Free Kindle Unlimited

Gant and friends must battle their way into a demon controlled city to prevent a prophecy of doom from coming true.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

How do you enter a city controlled by demons and rescue a child?
Not easy, that's for sure.
But that's what Gant and his friends must do to prevent doom from overtaking the world.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Demons control a large portion of the world but they do not get along.
Now a prophecy says a child will be born to unite them and bring total destruction to the world of men.
Gant and his friends are the only ones who can prevent the prophecy from coming true.
But how? What can they do to a child, evil or not?

The Tirumfall Trilogy book 2 though it works as a stand-alone.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The fragile peace will be broken by a child who is destined to lead the dark powers to victory.
Something must be done but can good men kill a child? If not, then what?

Free on KindleUnlimited


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Now On Sale
Limited Time
99 Cents*

The adventure started in _*Fall of the Western Kings*_ continues with _*Child of Evil*_.
Rival demons control the lands west of the Monolith Mountains. As long as they quarrel among themselves, those living east of the mountains remain safe. But that is destined to change because of a prophecy that claims a child will be born who will unite the demons and bring destruction to the east. Gant and his friends are the only ones who can prevent the catastrophe. Should they kill the child? Resolving this moral dilemma involves a perilous undertaking that places the world in jeopardy.

 ​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Child of Evil is the rousing sequel to Amazon's Top 40 Epic Fantasy, Fall of the Western Kings. Gant must face a new threat, a child destined to lead the demons of the west to victory. Trailer follows.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The demon Varg is dead and the portal to hell closed but the world is not yet safe. Why? because of a child is coming that will unit the powers of darkness. What can Gant do? He can't kill a helpless child.

Free on KindleUnlimited


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A child will be born to lead the evil demons of the west against all that is good.
What can good men do? Kill the child - no, they will have to come up with something else to stop the prophesy.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Peace has been hard to maintain and now a prophecy tells of a future without it.
But there might be a way to stop it from coming true.
It won't be easy but they have to try.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The adventure continues with Gant, Pris and Dalphnia. Demons retain control of the western lands and things are about to get worse.
Still available for Free through KindleUnlimited.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

a child is coming that will unite the demons in the west and the prophecy says that will bring destruction to all the good men of the east. Having a magic sword won't really help. What can Gant and his friends do?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*The exciting sequel to War Party a top 40 epic fantasy novel 
The demons await the birth of a child that will bring them victory over men.
Gant and his friends have to do something to stop it, but short of killing the child what can they do?*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

For those who enjoyed the epic fantasy novel, _*War Party*_, the adventure continues when Gant learns that a child will be born to unite and lead the demons controlling the western lands to victory against the men of the east.
Free through KindleUnlimited
Enjoy

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The exciting fantasy adventure continues only this time Gant's magic sword may not be much help.
Can he figure out how to stop the evil prophesy from coming true using his wits?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Gant and his sword Valorius with help from his friends must fight their way into a city controlled by demons to stop a prophecy that predicts the end of all things good. Will they get there in time? Can they survive if they do?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

The exciting sequel to the top 40 epic fantasy, _*Fall of the Western Kings*_.
Demons remain in control of the lands to the west. And now a child is foretold who will lead them to victory, crushing the world of men.
Can Gant and his friends stop it?
Available through Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Gant's adventures continue but this time his magic sword, Valorius, won't help much. Maybe his friends will be.
Can he stop the total destruction of all that is left good in the world?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Gant survived the battle with the demon Varg and thought he'd live in peace for a while.
Not so - there is a new danger coming and his magic sword might not be much help this time.
Read the action sequel to the top 40 fantasy Fall of the Western Kings for free with Kindle Unlimited*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*One reader says she liked this book even more than the first novel in this trilogy.
Magic, wizards and demons collide with a surprising outcome.
A great read for DnD fans.*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*The Demon-Lord Varg may be dead but the danger isn't gone.
Demons control the western lands and if the child of prophecy comes, they will unite and destroy the men of the east.
What can Gant and his friends do to prevent the disaster that is coming?*

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

An unusual prophecy predicts that a child will be born to unite the demons in the west and bring defeat and destruction to mankind.
How can Gant and his friends stop it? They cannot kill the child so what good is a powerful magic sword?

Available for FREE through Kindle Unlimited

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Page-turning sequel to the popular fantasy "Fall of the Western Kings."
Gant and his friends have a new challenge, one that won't be so easy to solve.
Free through Kindle Unlimited.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Another good review for "Child of Evil"
Demon Varg is dead, the portal to hell closed but the world is not safe. A child will unite the powers of darkness. What can Gant do? the page turning sequel to "Fall of the Western Kings"

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Rival demons control the lands west of the Monolith Mountains.
If they were to unite, the world of men would be doomed.
When a prophecy surfaces that promises a child will do just that,
what can good men do?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Free Kindle Unlimited
Getting Good Reviews
Gant and his friends must prevent a child from uniting the demons of the west.
A magic sword won't be much help but maybe a wizard's magic will be.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

How can Gant and his friends stop a child from fulfilling a gruesome prophecy without killing it?
But that's exactly what they must do if they are to save civilization.
Free KindleUnlimited


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Demons control the West and now a prophecy hints that a leader will be born to bring them victory over all mankind.
What can be done? Gant and his friend the Emperor will have to think of something but magic swords probably won't help much.
Still free through Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A prophecy foretells of a child that will bring victory to the forces of evil.
Gant and his friends have to do something to prevent it.
They cannot kill an innocent new-born.
And yet, they cannot let the world fall into darkness either.
What will they do?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Demons control all the lands west of the Monolith Mountains.
Only bickering between factions keeps the men of the East safe.
Now a child is coming that will unite the demons.
What can Gant and his friends do to stop this from happening?
The answer lies in the second book of the Tirumfall Trilogy.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Back on KindleUnlimited
The second book in The Tirumfall Trilogy.
Just when things seemed to settle down, Gant and Pris learn that a child will be born who will unite
the demons in the west and lead them to destroy all that is left good in the world.
What can they do? Magic swords will not solve this one.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A child is coming that will bring the end of the world, unless someone can stop it.
Gant and his friend Pris might be the ones to do something.
But what can they do about a newborn baby?
Magic swords are useless but maybe some other magic will work.

The Tirumfall Trilogy continues in book 2.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Free KindleUnlimited*
A fantasy adventure with a different spin.
Gant and his friends are faced with a dilemma, how to prevent a child from destroying the world.
He can't kill a baby, and yet he must do something. What?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Gant and his magic sword, Valorius, must battle their way into a demonic city to stop a prophecy of DOOM from coming true.
But this time the threat isn't so easy to stop. Will he be able to overcome?
Free KindleUnlimited
​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Still Free - KindleUnlimited - but only for a few more days!
Grab it while you can.
After Gant and Pris defeated the demon lord Varg, they thought things would settle down.
Now, a prophecy says the worst it yet to come.
A child will be born to unite the forces of evil against the men of the east.
What can be done to prevent disaster?
The answer is in book 2 of the Tirumfall Trilogy.


----------



## Kena3 (Jun 15, 2020)

Indeed it was a good book and I also a big fan of it astro quality hoodies history.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words.
Several of my readers thought this was even better than book 1 in the Tirumfall Trilogy.
I'm hoping book 3 will be even better.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A nervous truce keeps the world from war
but a prophecy tells of a child that will unite the demons in the west
and bring them victory over the men in the east.
How can that prophecy be stopped?
Certainly not with a sword.
What can Gant and Pris do?

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Gant learns of a child that will be born to lead the demons of the West to victory.
Unless something is done to prevent that child from fulfilling its destiny, the world is doomed.
What can Gant and his friends do? A magic sword probably won't help.

Free on Kindle Unlimited

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A prophecy foretells of the rise of an evil power through the birth of a child. 
What can good men do? 
Giant's magic sword may get him into the city where the child will be born but what good will it do then?

Free KindleUnlimited

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Free KindleUnlimited
_*Child of Evil*_, the exciting sequel to the top 40 fantasy novel, _*Fall of the Western Kings*_.
Gant, Pris and Dalphnia are confronted with a dilemma that threatens the world of men.
If they cannot figure out how to stop a prophecy from coming true, all might be lost.
It will take all their talents to prevent disaster and even then it might not be enough.


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Part 2 in the Tirumfall Trilogy
Gant, Pris and Dalphnia are confronted with a dilemma. 
A child is going to be born that threatens their world.
What can they do to prevent the disaster that will follow?
You can't just kill a baby.

Free KindleUnlimited


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Free
Kindle Unlimited
Child of Prophecy (previously published as Child of Evil)
A fantasy that turns the tables on the ordinary tales of prophecy.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

A prophecy says a child will be born that will bring great evil to the world.
Gant and his friends have been warned. His magic sword Valorius Goodenkil won't be much help.
What will they do?
KindleUnlimited

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*On Sale
Limited Time
99 Cents
or Free KindleUnlimited*

Gant and his magic sword, Valorius, must battle their way to a city ruled by demons to stop a prophecy of DOOM from coming true.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

*Sale is over
Still Free KindleUnlimited
Epic Fantasy*
Gant and his magic sword, Valorius, must battle their way to a demonic city
to stop a prophecy of DOOM from coming true.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

Free
Kindle Unlimited
A prophecy tells of a child that will be born to bring chaos and death to the world.
Gant and Pris know that they must do something.
They can't kill the child. What will they do?


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

More 5 Star Reviews
Free KindleUnlimited
The epic fantasy adventure started in _*Fall of the Western Kings*_ continues with _*Child of Prophecy*_.
Rival demons control the lands west of the Monolith Mountains. As long as they quarrel among themselves, those living east of the mountains remain safe. But that is destined to change because of a prophecy that claims a child will be born who will unite the demons and bring destruction to the east. Gant and his friends are the only ones who can prevent the catastrophe. Should they kill the child? Resolving this moral dilemma involves a perilous undertaking that places the world in jeopardy.

​


----------



## jdrew (Jul 27, 2012)

If a child will be born that might bring disaster to the world, 
what can good men do? 
Gant and Pris will face such a dilemma 
and magic swords probably won't solve things.

​


----------

